# NOMINATE: Best European Skyline



## maciekwr (Dec 5, 2004)

Warsaw
Frankfurt
Paris


----------



## nikolaidis (Dec 29, 2004)

1) Paris
2) Frankfurt
3) London


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

1) Paris
2) Frankfurt
3) London


----------



## St!ckyesman (Jul 15, 2004)

1 <-> *Paris*
2 >-< London
3 <-> Frankfurt


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Frankfurt
Paris
London


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris 
3. London


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Frankfurt
Warsaw
Paris


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

London - Better Clusters (Including Canany Wharf, South Bank and The City)
Frankfurt - Tallest buildings 
Rotterdam - For a small city its done good for itself


----------



## John-Claude (Jan 6, 2005)

Frankfurt
Paris
Rotterdam


----------



## Gotenks (Mar 6, 2003)

1-Paris
2-Frankfurt
3-London


----------



## cheeriokid61 (Feb 19, 2005)

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Instanbul


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

can anyone post some pics


----------



## Xeni-2 (Jan 20, 2004)

1. London










2. Frankfurt










3. Paris


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

uptown-midtown said:


> can anyone post some pics


ok
Warsaw


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. London


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

ISTANBUL

Levent

















































Sisli....Levent









Sisli









Maslak


----------



## noRTH1212 (Jan 30, 2005)

If we're talking only about the skyline:

1. PARIS
2. FRANKFURT
3. LONDON


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

1.Paris
2.Frankfurt
3.Warsaw


----------



## Lausanne (Oct 8, 2004)

From then on :

Frankfurt 30 votes
Paris 26
London 18
Rotterdam 8
Warsaw 6
Istanbul 4
Moscow 2
Barcelona 2
Naples  1


----------



## Meditt (Nov 28, 2004)

1. Frankfurt
2. La Défense
3. -

since when Barcelona has a "remarkable" skyline?... this is a flat city


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

1.Rotterdam
2. Frankfurt
3. London


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

Paris/La defence
Rotterdam
london/Canary Warf


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Paris


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

Rotterdam
Paris
Frankfurt


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Frankfurt
Paris
Warsaw


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Frankfurt
London
Paris

Istanbul looks so clumsy


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

Frankfurt
Paris
Warsaw


----------



## FJP (Jul 28, 2004)

Paris
London
Frankfurt
But soon Madrid will be on the podium!! :rock:


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Istanbul


----------



## [Kees] (Mar 14, 2004)

Frankfurt
Rotterdam
London


----------



## Winus (Sep 11, 2002)

Frankfurt
Paris
Rotterdam


----------



## Uskudar1990 (Jan 8, 2005)

Frankfurt
Istanbul
Warsaw


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

1 - Frankfurt
2 - London
3 - Paris


----------



## KulasKusgan (Jan 27, 2005)

Frankfurt
Rotterdam
Warsaw


----------



## Talisker (Aug 26, 2002)

Frankfurt
Paris
Warsaw


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Paris - La Defense
London - Canary Wharf
Frankfurt


----------



## Alvar (Dec 26, 2004)

La defense
Warsaw
Frankfurt


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

London
Frankfurt
Bendinorm


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

Frankfurt
Warsaw
Paris


----------



## blue_warsaw (Jul 15, 2004)

Frankfurt
Paris
Warsaw


----------



## meinz (Feb 14, 2005)

1. Frankfurt
2. Warsaw
3. Paris


----------



## Haber (Aug 25, 2004)

Istanbul
London
Warsaw
Frankfurt


----------



## OlekD (Jun 26, 2003)

1 Frankfurt
2 London
3 Warsaw


----------



## VoytekZ (Dec 15, 2003)

1) Frankfurt 
2) Warsaw
3) Rotterdam


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

1)Frankfurt
2)Paris
3)Rotterdam

London would be the 4th and Vienna the 5th!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

1)Frankfurt
2)Istanbul
3)Paris


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

1)Istanbul
2)Warsaw
3)Frankfurt


----------



## falconi (Dec 8, 2002)

1. Istanbul
2. Frankfurt
3. Paris


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

1 Paris
2 Frankfurt
3 Istanbul


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Paris
Istanbul 
Frankfurt


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

1) Istanbul
2) Frankfurt
3) Paris


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

La défense
London
Franckfurt
Warsaw
Napoli


----------



## Mr.Woland (Mar 1, 2005)

1.Frankfurt
2.Paris
3. Warsaw


----------



## Thomas.P (Feb 27, 2005)

1)Frankfurt
2)Paris
3)Warsaw/Istanbul


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

hey it is 1,5 weeks now gone, but here just nomination yet. i thought that voting starting after week of nominating.


----------



## FroGGystyle (Mar 1, 2005)

1. Frankfürt
2. Paris
3. London


----------



## Lausanne (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes we want the poll now


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Hmmm, I wonder if it will be London, Paris and Frankfurt, with Frankfurt winning?


----------



## Lausanne (Oct 8, 2004)

Do we have to wait till Christmas ?


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Frankfurt
Rotterdam
London


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Frankfurt
London
Madrid


----------



## dudz (Jan 25, 2005)

Frankfurt
Paris
London


----------



## Metropolist (Feb 15, 2005)

Frankfurt
Istanbul
Paris


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

This thread has been going on for nearly 3 weeks now ... when do we get to actually VOTE?


----------



## MAR_tm (Feb 13, 2005)

Frankfurt
London/Paris
Warsaw

yep, we wanna poll !!!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Paris
London
Barcelona


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

WHEN COMES THE POLL??


----------



## Lausanne (Oct 8, 2004)

Can anyone organize the poll or not ?


----------



## Manuel (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Rotterdam


----------



## Mikel (Nov 13, 2004)

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. London

option: Naples


----------



## elletijanii (Feb 7, 2005)

1. LondON!

2. moscow
3. frankfurt


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

elletijanii said:


> 1. LondON!


What? LondEN is cool too... :jk:


----------

